# Wireless N Bridge?



## drmike29 (Sep 22, 2004)

I currently have a Wireless Bridge using Motorola WE800G -- wireless G to access my Directv Tivo box through Tivo Web Plus. With all of the new wireless N devices, is there a wireless N bridge or media server router that could speed up my connection?
Mike


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

The newer Tivos might have better i/o speed through the USB ports, but the series 2 units only supported USB 1.1 which can't fully utilize even wireless G speeds. At least thats what I recall. Not sure about your model Tivo.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

scole250 said:


> The newer Tivos might have better i/o speed through the USB ports, but the series 2 units only supported USB 1.1 which can't fully utilize even wireless G speeds. At least thats what I recall. Not sure about your model Tivo.


AFAIK, only the S2s who's TSN start with 140 used USB 1.1.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

rainwater said:


> AFAIK, only the S2s who's TSN start with 140 used USB 1.1.


Perhaps, but how fast of a network connection can Tivo utilize? I thought I've read that Series 2 units only utilize 10Mbit, maybe 20Mbit for MRV transfers and Tivo 2Go transfers are even worse due to other processing overhead. Not sure about Series 3 units. But if drmike29's wireless G is performing very poorly, N would help.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A Series 2 240 (and therefore the D-TiVos), can do 3 Mbyte/Sec with backport drivers, using TyTools, on an AX88172 based USB-ethernet adapter.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Is 3Mbyte/sec the throughput observed on wired 10/100 ethernet? And is 3Mbyte/sec the equivilent of 24Mbit/sec? I've searched for benchmarks but didn't find what I was looking for. Do you happen to know what kind of speed an un-tweaked 240 and 540 gets?

I've read that typical 802.11g throughput is around 19Mbit/sec and 802.11n is 74Mbit/sec. So, I guess Mike could see better throughput with 802.11n, but don't know of anyone who sells a 802.11n bridge or game adapter though. Can you use 2 access points configured in Ad Hoc mode to work as a bridge?


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

I believe that you can use two Airport Extreme base station and achieve N speeds. The newer Extremes have 3 gigabit Ethernet ports that I guess could be attached to HR10s via Netgear 2.0 FA-120 adaptors. I used hacked Linksys G routers in bridge mode and got G speeds so I think that it would work.

I moved and had the house prewired and presently use wired Ethernet and Switched hubs but I think that the two Airport would work. Also they are a breeze to set up.

Hope this helps.
BigBearf


----------



## drmike29 (Sep 22, 2004)

I appreciate the responses. I just thought that a faster network connection would translate into a faster transfer through TyTools. I didn't realize that the limiting factor might be the USB port or the overhead processing of the unit. FYI my service nmber starts with 381.
Mike


----------

